# anyone built a jet jon with a newer ski?



## amk (Feb 16, 2015)

I have two 2011 vx cruiser waverunners I picked up for 2k total for both. They have high hours but run great. For that price I wont mind to much to cut them up. Im just curious if you guys have any ideas on any issues with using the motors that I may run into. Basically will the work and why or why not.


----------



## amk (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's the skis


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 16, 2015)

I would use a large (18 ft) hull for them bad boys.

I was lucky to find a hull that a fire dept was selling - it had only been used 3 times in 10 years & never rescued anyone. It had a few scratches but otherwise was like new.


----------



## amk (Feb 17, 2015)

im concerned that I wont be able to do the ol cut and paste method. I don't weld aluminum so I'd prefer to stay away from that route.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 19, 2015)

The only concern with the newer stuff is how integrated the electronics and fuel system need to be for it to run correctly.


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, those engines will work just fine for a jet boat. I used a Yamaha FXHO in my jet boat, which is a 1648 duracraft. It has been a very reliable engine, gets great fuel economy, very low emissions, low noise, but lots of power. I have lots of videos showing how shallow it can run, covering several hundred miles of rivers in SC, coastal sounds and bays, and even doing some waterskiing behind it. No issues with electronics, as long as you have the ECM, you just have to hook up the wires, including the ones that power the electric fuel pump, and it's good to go.


----------



## harleydoc (Feb 23, 2015)

If you can't weld might want to look a for Carolina skiff that is fiberglass so you can just cut and re-glass it back together


----------

